
PS4 3.55 Code Execution via Webkit - foldor
https://github.com/Fire30/PS4-3.55-Code-Execution-PoC
======
foldor
Just another example of modern video game consoles being exploited through an
outdated Webkit browser version.

I suspect that this will be the last generation of consoles that will include
a browser built in. I suspect no one is using these browsers much anyways, and
they're such a massive target for exploits. The major security researchers
aren't focusing on exploiting video game consoles, but their work in
exploiting web browsers is being used by others.

That being said, I'm all for this kind of work being available. I like being
able to run my own code on the devices I own. The exploit for 1.76 that has a
kernel exploit allows for users to install Linux, which can also run SteamOS,
which is amazing.

